
EQUINOX-3D 0.9.9 released with own 3D game engine - app4soft
http://www.equinox3d.com/news.html
======
app4soft
EQUINOX-3D is freeware (partially open-source) 3D modeling, animation,
photorealistic rendering, photorealistic VR content creation, CAD/CAM, 3D
printing, laser-cutting and much more.

Notes on plug-ins development[1]:

> To be able to compile the plugins, you also need the header files for OpenGL
> and X11.

> _See the Help page_ [2] _for the documentation of the plugin API_ [3] _(it
> 's a work in progress). You can also use the provided plugin source code as
> template._

> _The source code with the_ "Makefile" _for the plugins will be in the_
> "src/Plugins" _directory._

> _To add a new plugin, just edit the file:_ "Plugins/Plugins.list" _. It 's a
> simple text file and really easy to understand._

FTR, developer has plan to fully open sources[4]:

> Q: _I get many questions regarding if and when EQUINOX-3D will go open
> source._

> A: _It is mostly open source already. About 80% of the source code is
> included in the package and I 'm planning to make it buildable soon. If I
> ever decide to stop (not going to happen), I'm planning to fully open source
> it, so others can pick up development._

[0] [http://www.equinox3d.com/index.html](http://www.equinox3d.com/index.html)

[1]
[http://www.equinox3d.com/download.html](http://www.equinox3d.com/download.html)

[2] [http://www.equinox3d.com/help.html](http://www.equinox3d.com/help.html)

[3]
[http://www.equinox3d.com/API/Doc-1.html](http://www.equinox3d.com/API/Doc-1.html)

[4]
[http://www.equinox3d.com/licensing.html](http://www.equinox3d.com/licensing.html)

